# Ariens Introduces Electric Riding Mower



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

I think we need electric motorized bar stools.


----------



## wljohns (Mar 26, 2009)

speculawyer said:


> I think we need electric motorized bar stools.


THat is a good one LOL


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

speculawyer said:


> I think we need electric motorized bar stools.


It's been done.


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> It's been done.


Motorized. . . but not electric! EVs should corner the market on this growing vehicle segment!










Wait . . . you are right . . .
http://www.explodingdinosaurs.com/saltflats/2007worldofspeed/barstool/index.html


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

A few times 
http://www.evalbum.com/1935
http://www.evalbum.com/1760
http://www.evalbum.com/597
http://www.evalbum.com/552


----------

